# Cleaning Old Negatives



## avil (Dec 16, 2010)

I found a box of negatives and slides from the 70's and 80's and I would like to scan some of them to make prints. Some were in plastic pages but others were loose stacked in a box. What would be the best way to clean the ones I want to scan. Some are just dusty but some of them look like they have spots.

Thanks


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 16, 2010)

You might want to re-soak them for about 10 minutes in distilled water and hang to dry. I always use Kimwipes to dry off 90% of the moisture right after hanging them. That should take care of most of the spots. Gently rub the spot with your finger while the neg is wet if you still see it after ten minutes. Dust off with a microfiber cloth before soaking  be sure not to press to hard as big dust particles may scratch your film.

good luck.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 17, 2010)

You should only be rubbing the side opposite the emulsion. Wet emulsion is very fragile. To clean the emulsion use Film Cleaner. Its an alcohol based substance that doesnt soften the emulsion but will remove dirt with ease.


----------



## avil (Dec 17, 2010)

Bynx said:


> You should only be rubbing the side opposite the emulsion. Wet emulsion is very fragile. To clean the emulsion use Film Cleaner. Its an alcohol based substance that doesnt soften the emulsion but will remove dirt with ease.



I can get film cleaner from the local lab. Is that just a process of dipping them in a tray and hanging to dry. I want to be very careful wiping them. Most of the ones I want are 6 x 7's so they are easy to handle. Thanks, I should remember how to do this.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 17, 2010)

Dont soak the film. Put some cleaner on a soft cloth, such as a micro fibre cloth which is very soft and absorbent. Then just wipe the negative in one direction only. You wont need much wiping unless there is foreign stuff like gum, or sugar stuck to the film. For dust you shouldnt even need the cleaner, but it wouldnt hurt to give it a gentle wipe with it.


----------

